# my new indo tigers =D



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

so these are my new indo tigers 1 is around 5"s and 2 of them are 3"s. they will be going into the 210 around next week...

Simont


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

oh yeah they are still kinda shy. the 5" is all faded.. the lines are like gone. what should i do to make it better? any suggestions?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Those fish are so pretty


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice

Did you get them from "fish"?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

looking good inside u tank simont.
nice


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you everyone.

"fish" just wait this is only the tank they are gonna be for like a couple more days. they will be going into the 210 shortly very shortly. they will be sharing it with a peacock bass (temenisis i think) and a flagtail aka FF =). my 210 is still cycling so yeah. soon enough they'll have a brand new lovely home.


----------

